# Canon registers new Cinema EOS camera in Indonesia



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2022)

> Indonesian regulatory authorities saw Canon register what it called a “digital cinema camera,” with the model number ID0157. While this could be the Indonesian introduction of the R5c, Canon typically is consistent across countries with its product ID numbers, and the ID0157 appears to be novel.
> This comes a few weeks after rumors of a Cinema EOS C5 surfaced, which would be a cross between the recently-released R5c and something with the form factor of the EOS C70. Canon also had some recent patent applications published that provided more of a box camera design, as pictured above.



Continue reading...


----------



## Tremotino (Mar 25, 2022)

The long roumored C50?


----------



## entoman (Mar 25, 2022)

I think I'm correct in saying that most previous Canon cameras were first registered (for reasons unknown) in Russia.
Now that Putin's warfare has isolated Russia from the rest of the world, I wonder if we'll see future models being registered in Indonesia instead?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2022)

entoman said:


> I think I'm correct in saying that most previous Canon cameras were first registered (for reasons unknown) in Russia.
> Now that Putin's warfare has isolated Russia from the rest of the world, I wonder if we'll see future models being registered in Indonesia instead?



They need to be registered, eventually, in all the countries that require registration. Indonesia and Russia are frequently cited because they require public registration, and their registration records are accessible online. It also helps that those two registries are inconsistent in publication timing, so manufacturers sometimes need to register a bit earlier than they'd otherwise like, giving us scoops occasionally a few weeks before proper announcement.

Being registered in one country doesn't check off the registration box in another country. 

Often, especially in these third-tier markets, Canon will register a product much later than it appeared in Japan/Europe/Americas. This can be confusing as to whether we're seeing something new versus some old thing that was simply not yet released in that smaller market. 

Last year, for instance, they registered the EF 100mm L Macro lens in Russia. Russia is very sensitive about electronics that monkey with radio transmission. They've always been like that. I'm not actually sure that they hadn't released that lens in Russia previously (less likely) or if Canon needed to re-register the lens due to a swap-out of a part (more likely).


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 26, 2022)

entoman said:


> I think I'm correct in saying that most previous Canon cameras were first registered (for reasons unknown) in Russia.
> Now that Putin's warfare has isolated Russia from the rest of the world, I wonder if we'll see future models being registered in Indonesia instead?


Canon has halted sales in Russia.


----------



## LogicExtremist (Mar 26, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Canon has halted sales in Russia.


Forcing them to buy Sony gear as punishment, a very Machiavellian plan indeed! Does the Geneva convention allow that? I'm not sure how ethical that is.

It's generally believed that when people with light complexions are photographed with Sony cameras, it gives their skin tones a yellow-greenish tint. Russians generally have very fair complexions, I suspect a conspiracy here to make Russians "look bad"!


----------



## LogicExtremist (Mar 26, 2022)

When I first glanced at the diagram, I thought it was going to say that Canon registered a front-loading washing machine patent. Maybe Canon is looking to diversify their product range before smartphones swallow up the rest of their market.


----------



## DBounce (Mar 26, 2022)

The image looks a lot like the Red Komodo. I wonder if Canon will implement R3D in this model? They clearly have a working relationship with Red. I think a box style Canon with built in NDs and Global shutter would be awesome. Add SDI, HDMI, timecode and mini XLRs and you have a winner. Oh and make that box metal and weather sealed.

One last IMPORTANT feature… add additional 1/4 20 screw holes to the front (top and bottom). This will allow for points to secure accessories that support PL lenses.


----------



## RunAndGun (Mar 26, 2022)

DBounce said:


> The image looks a lot like the Red Komodo.


I came here to post the same thing, that it looks suspiciously like a Komodo, down to the two battery slots on the back(except the slots appear to be stacked vertically to each other instead of side-by-side).


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Mar 26, 2022)

Well, for the "year of the camera-body" it has been kind of slow... so far, one specialty camera (R5c) and noting else in sight DSLM wise, so makes sense to at least have a cine camera coming 

I thought Canon might wanna use the 35 years EF mount jubilee this month or CP+ show to introduce more lenses and cameras but I guess I'm mistaken here.


----------



## jam05 (Mar 26, 2022)

We have seen this paten before. Many months ago. Nothing will come of this for quite awhile, at least until enough display driver chips are available.


----------



## rontele7 (Mar 26, 2022)

Man I would really love to see Canon eat RED's lunch by ripping off the Komodo! RED has held back our industry with their selfish RAW patents for years.

A Canon style Komodo, but with high level AF & internal ND's, and it would instantly make the Komodo obsolete.


----------



## clearlyed (Mar 26, 2022)

I 


DBounce said:


> The image looks a lot like the Red Komodo. I wonder if Canon will implement R3D in this model? They clearly have a working relationship with Red. I think a box style Canon with built in NDs and Global shutter would be awesome. Add SDI, HDMI, timecode and mini XLRs and you have a winner. Oh and make that box metal and weather sealed.
> 
> One last IMPORTANT feature… add additional 1/4 20 screw holes to the front (top and bottom). This will allow for points to secure accessories that support PL lenses.


would buy 4 of these on day 1.


----------



## clearlyed (Mar 26, 2022)

This looks exactly like the camera they should make. If canon brings out their version of the Komodo I think it would be a HUGE hit. Just include the following (all possible) 
- sdi out (ideally 2) 
- time code
- xlr or mini xlr
- internal ND

They would sell out for years.


----------



## Kjsheldo (Mar 26, 2022)

I would love a BS1H/Komodo style camera from Canon - small, lightweight, and easier for gimbals - but only if it has Internal NDs, timecode, and a couple mini XLRs (or a V-Raptor style XLR breakout box). 

I have a feeling the Komodo is partly designed by Canon. There have been plenty of Canon patents over the years that look a lot like the Komodo. With internal raw, and pretty compressed raw at that, being shared between the two, as well as the RF-Mount on Red cameras and better autofocus, I wouldn't be surprised if they're sharing quite a bit of tech.

Hope Canon has one coming out soon as I love the box-style design.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2022)

Exploreshootshare said:


> Well, for the "year of the camera-body" it has been kind of slow...



You may recall - with frustration - that 2014 was tipped by Canon to be the "year of the lens." That was a thrill-a-minute too, especially the first 5 months, where there wasn't a single lens released. They did manage 6 before the year was out, but only three were EF full frame lenses.

If we follow that pattern, we'll see slightly more than the average number of bodies released in the second half (2?).


----------



## Cochese (Mar 27, 2022)

LogicExtremist said:


> When I first galnced at the diagram, I thought it was going to say that Canon registered a front-loading washing machine patent. Maybe Canon is looking to diversify their product range before smartphones swallow up the rest of their market.


Have you ever seen Canon's actual product range? Like for real? They're huge in the medical industry and they are one of the largest suppliers of semiconducter manufacturing equipment like photo lithography machines for producing CPUs and such. I'm pretty sure they produce the equipment other manufacturers use to make OLED displays as well. 
It's crazy how big Canon is and how little of a portion of their overall revenue photography is. Like, I think less than 10%. It's kind of why Canon can just chill for a while if they want, but Nikon is in dire straights. (side note: they employ nearly 200,000 people).


----------



## LogicExtremist (Mar 27, 2022)

Cochese said:


> Have you ever seen Canon's actual product range? Like for real? They're huge in the medical industry and they are one of the largest suppliers of semiconducter manufacturing equipment like photo lithography machines for producing CPUs and such. I'm pretty sure they produce the equipment other manufacturers use to make OLED displays as well.
> It's crazy how big Canon is and how little of a portion of their overall revenue photography is. Like, I think less than 10%. It's kind of why Canon can just chill for a while if they want, but Nikon is in dire straights. (side note: they employ nearly 200,000 people).


I was joking in my post, but I'm well aware that Canon is invested in many other areas of technology, a glance at the Canon website shows how diverse their product range is. 

It's curious that with so much investment in various technologies, Canon is having issues coding stable microcontroller firmware for their more advanced cameras. These firmware only camera microcontrollers are nowhere are complex or powerful as the ones in smartphones, which run whole software operating systems and applications, yet the phones don't freeze up like the cameras do, or require fimware fixes as often. This is definitely new ground for Canon, and I think their increasing implementation of more advanced computing technology in their cameras is showing they have a long way to go in that area.


----------



## GoldWing (Mar 27, 2022)

What about the R1?


----------



## DBounce (Mar 27, 2022)

GoldWing said:


> What about the R1?


I think the R1 is still some time away. I’ll buy it at launch. I’m certain it will be absolutely awesome.


----------



## RunAndGun (Mar 27, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> You may recall - with frustration - that 2014 was tipped by Canon to be the "year of the lens." That was a thrill-a-minute too, especially the first 5 months, where there wasn't a single lens released. They did manage 6 before the year was out, but only three were EF full frame lenses.
> 
> If we follow that pattern, we'll see slightly more than the average number of bodies released in the second half (2?).


And in that year(and in April which is 4 months into the year), they released a monster: the 17-120 Cine Servo. Ridiculously popular and useful.


----------



## Mike9129 (Mar 29, 2022)

A Kommodo type camera with an RF mount would be great.

Id love to have a version of it with IBIS but I know that doesnt float with a lot of the high end productions so it probably wont happen. I want something with proper high DR thats full frame, RF mount and has good codex. High framerate options would also be very very nice. 

Basically something I can put on a drone.


----------



## Danuk (Mar 31, 2022)

Everyone will do or doing that box style : Panasonic, Zcam, Kinefinity Edge, Red, may be Balckmagic and I hope Canon, FullFrame, ND !!
my $$ is ready !
​


----------



## SirTarquin (Apr 1, 2022)

I may by in the minority here, but I'd much rather see a camera with the Komodo's sensor/IQ but with the C70/C200's ergonomics, size and features while staying in the same price range.


----------



## GoldWing (Apr 5, 2022)

I've reserved a burial plot. Hope the R1 is out before they put me in the box.


----------

